# Windows 7 update crash now getting recovering orphaned files



## Geordie64 (Oct 12, 2011)

Rebootedmy laptop after latest Windows 7 updates. While closing it started installing latest service pack. Next time I looked at screen it had gone to a black screen scrolling white text. Each line is 'Recovering orphaned file xxxxx into directory xxxxx' has been doinng this continuously for an hour now with 2 or 3 occasional half second pauses. Any ideas what is happening and what I should do next?


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

DO NOT MESS WITH IT!!!

IT is running chkdsk, which means your filesystem is corrupted.


----------



## Geordie64 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for that.

It eventually finished after running for 2 hours and reported that there were NO corrupt sectors or files. It then rebooted and installed Windows 7 SP1 and seems to be running fine. Bizarre!!


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

Nothing bizarre about it. You had a corrupted filesystem because something happened (many possibilities) and you have not performed routine maintenance on the system - which involves running chkdsk periodically just to find and fix these things before they get out of hand.

Fortunately, the Windows updater has FINALLY become smart enough to check for that type of problem on its own. So it ran chkdsk BEFORE installing updates. If it had not done so, you might have wound up with an unbootable and unrecoverable system.


----------

